# He's home!!!



## KristinNicole (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi everyone, I would like you to meet the newest member of my little animal family, this is Ichabod. He is 8 weeks and it's his first night in his forever home. he's so cute <3


----------



## Sarahgx__ (Mar 8, 2016)

So adorable!!


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

Oh my cuteness overload! Just look at that face! Welcome home little Ichabod, and congratulations on your new quill baby.


----------



## KristinNicole (Oct 20, 2015)

Thank You!


----------

